# Royal Pains this season discussion - SPOILERS



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I wasn't sure if we needed a thread for each episode of Royal Pains. If you all think we do, then make this one for the first episode this season and carry on or we can just keep adding to this one each week.

I enjoyed the episode but found it a bit flat. I did love seeing (briefly) the doctor from House at the board of directors meeting. That might not be to far a stretch since House is in NJ. I mean I know he isn't the same character, but he might have a vacation home up there. Who knows?

Anyway, favorite moment was the very last 10 seconds. 

I did enjoy the Spencer the Spaz story.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't like what Jill did with her hair...it looked much better before.

Definitely cool to see Barry Zuckerkorn again...


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

The foley guy didn't get the memo. They made the Tesla back into a Lotus by adding in engine sounds.

--Carlos V.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Unbeliever said:


> The foley guy didn't get the memo. They made the Tesla back into a Lotus by adding in engine sounds.


There was another TV show episode recently that was much, much worse.

Almost like a child saying "vroom vroom" while the Tesla was racing away.

phox


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Unbeliever said:


> The foley guy didn't get the memo. They made the Tesla back into a Lotus by adding in engine sounds.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Noticed it right away. Stupid....


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

As soon as we saw the safe room, I said that Hank needed to take a lesson from House, and look for environmental causes. I liked the nail-gun through the hand. Divya was particularly fetching this episode. On the other hand, Jill's change in hair style was not an improvement.

Man I dislike Evan's character.

There is no way Jill loses her job, not with her name in the opening credits!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Church AV Guy said:


> There is no way Jill looses her job, not with her name in the opening credits!


She could always tighten it again...


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought they did a good job finding an actor that looked a lot like Billy Mays III.

Jill could shave her head and she'd still be hot.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Jill is hawt. I think she showed up on The Good Wife over at CBS


Spoiler



as a federal prosecutor with a lesbian yen for Kalita the investigator


.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

We love the show at our house, I still think Jill looks awesome and I hope she dosen't go to the Good Wife on a permanent basis, although I'd love to see the lesbian thing play out with Kalita. I loved seeing Henry get decked......


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The director must be a butt man. Lots of shots of Divya's backside when she was wearing those jeans.

Evan should have been the one to deck his dad. He had to sell his car and then dad shows up with the check.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Evan should have been the one to deck his dad. He had to sell his car and then dad shows up with the check.


Yep. This.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't like the MGH character, nor the sign that the hospital is going to continue to play too much of a role on the show.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

When they show the outside of the hospital, it seems like it's window is boarded up.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Did you all catch the part when the brother searching the medicine room he stated that there were some very old vial of medicine. Could this guy father have been treating the dying rich guy??


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I did love seeing (briefly) the doctor from House at the board of directors meeting. That might not be to far a stretch since House is in NJ. I mean I know he isn't the same character, but he might have a vacation home up there. Who knows?


I think you are confusing Jason Kravits with Peter Jacobson (Taub on House).


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We (my wife & I) didn't watch this show last season. However, they ran a marathon last week so we recorded all the shows they showed and DL'd the first 4 episodes (they didn't show during the marathon) and watched all of the 1st season and the 1st episode of the second season over the weekend. We both really like the show and will continue to watch!


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

stark said:


> I think you are confusing Jason Kravits with Peter Jacobson (Taub on House).


Although to be fair Peter Jacobson did make an appearance last season as a software millionaire that had a malady treated by out team (mostly Diviya).


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> The director must be a butt man. Lots of shots of Divya's backside when she was wearing those jeans.
> 
> Evan should have been the one to deck his dad. He had to sell his car and then dad shows up with the check.


If I were the director the camera would be on her as much as possible. I would also make the writers do everything they could to come up with reasons why she has to practice medicine in a bikini


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

stark said:


> I think you are confusing Jason Kravits with Peter Jacobson (Taub on House).


Well, maybe at the board meeting, but Peter Jacobson was in season one of episode - The Honeymoon's Over. Not as the Taub character, so my scenario of it being Taub wouldn't pain out. From the quick glimpse of the smallish baldish guy at the board meeting, I thought it wouldn't be a stretch to have that character (and actor) be there.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

wedgecon said:


> I would also make the writers do everything they could to come up with reasons why she has to practice medicine in a bikini


I guess to each his or her own. To me, Reshma's a very, very distant second behind Jill Flint (and ever farther behind when Meredith Hagner appears as Tucker's girlfriend).


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> I guess to each his or her own. To me, Reshma's a very, very distant second behind Jill Flint (and ever farther behind when Meredith Hagner appears as Tucker's girlfriend).


I'm with you.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That check the dad gave them was for $20k (from what I could see).....doesn't seem like a lot of money for what they were making it out to be.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

pmyers said:


> That check the dad gave them was for $20k (from what I could see).....doesn't seem like a lot of money for what they were making it out to be.


For daily operating expenses, yes, I would imagine that's quite a bit. Especially if like Divya said, their receivables are due 30 days longer than their payables are due.

So most of their retainers have went into something non-liquid like capital expenditures or some other tied-up obligation. Medical equipment and supplies aren't cheap.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

We'll see how it goes but I thought the writers toned down the Evan character, at least for the first episode. Now he's only 75&#37; ******.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

My assumption is that this is the continuation of last summer? I wonder what these characters do in the winter?

I thought it was a good episode, but I think it was not as good as any episode last season. Maybe I was just expecting too much. Still a fun show. My wife is going to watch this year. She watched this episode and liked it.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

In the very first episode, didn't hank get a large gold bar from Boris? What would that thing be worth? He should have plenty of money just from that.


----------



## jmpivo (Mar 21, 2005)

Its one of few shows that edges me away from Sci/SciFi stuff. Divya is very nice but as noted, others are smokin'hot too. We refer to Divya as the 'Anti-Evan'. One of the things I like best about the show is how Hank kind of wierds out for a moment until he gets that AhHa look. Diagnosis done and treatment is on point. He continues to be a doctor while the clients (and Evan) are far more focused on their own agendas, like privacy (& profit). Oh, and the arranged marriage thing is boring, to me. I know, its a culture thing but hey. I can imagine my honey bunch folding under the parental pressure in such a situation. Actually, all I can come up with is everyone's ears popping when my honey slams the front door on her way out! 
Glad the new season is out.
-later -jeff


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I noticed the other night that having Indian cast members seems to be the hot new thing now. Not that I am complaining, because they are usually great cast members. 

Shows that I watch(ed) that have Indian cast members:

Royal Pains
Rules Of Engagement
Big Bang Theory
Numbers
Heroes


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

markz said:


> I noticed the other night that having Indian cast members seems to be the hot new thing now. Not that I am complaining, because they are usually great cast members.
> 
> Shows that I watch(ed) that have Indian cast members:
> 
> ...


The Good Wife


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

markz said:


> Shows that I watch(ed) that have Indian cast members:


_Hawthorne_ (Suleka Mathew)
_Nurse Jackie_ (Arjun Gupta)
_Lost_ (Naveen Andrews)


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

markz said:


> I noticed the other night that having Indian cast members seems to be the hot new thing now. Not that I am complaining, because they are usually great cast members.
> 
> Shows that I watch(ed) that have Indian cast members:
> 
> ...





ClutchBrake said:


> The Good Wife





Amnesia said:


> _Hawthorne_ (Suleka Mathew)
> _Nurse Jackie_ (Arjun Gupta)
> _Lost_ (Naveen Andrews)


Maybe I should have started a thread on the subject!

House had Kal Penn too.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Love Henry Winkler as the dad!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I love this show! I thought the first two episodes were great and I'm looking forward to the rest of the summer.

I don't mind Evan. He lays it on thick, but it only rarely annoys me to the point of wanting him to go away.

Henry Winkler as the father is good, but I really don't want him to stick around too long.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It seems like they've toned the Evan character down some. I hated him most of last season but he seems to have lost some of his obnoxiousness as he's gotten more friendly with Divya.

It makes me sad a little bit to see all these huge mansions that seem to be occupied by only a couple of people. I'd go nuts after one day. Maybe that's just the poor side of me talking.

I don't understand the Hank/Jill relationship. They either need to be together or she needs to go away since her character isn't very interesting.

Man, it was weird seeing 24's Chloe on another show.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I missed last week. I have to see if it is still around as a rerun. Got to remember to reset my season passes!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> It seems like they've toned the Evan character down some. I hated him most of last season but he seems to have lost some of his obnoxiousness as he's gotten more friendly with Divya.
> 
> It makes me sad a little bit to see all these huge mansions that seem to be occupied by only a couple of people. I'd go nuts after one day. Maybe that's just the poor side of me talking.
> 
> ...


I agree about Hank/Jill, but you know it's going to lead to them eventually getting back together. It's typical TV, get them together, break them up, get them together, etc. As for Chloe, in one scene she even had the CTU scowl down  It was pretty funny.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Got to remember to reset my season passes!!


What does this mean? Seriously, I thought the idea behind an SP was it just kept on working... forever and ever and ever . . .


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> The Good Wife


Kalinda (played by Archie Punjabi) looks fabulous and kicks butt.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Kalinda (played by Archie Punjabi) looks fabulous and kicks butt.


...and had a great scene late last season with guest star Jill Flynt...which brings up back to _Royal Pains_...


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I missed last week. I have to see if it is still around as a rerun. Got to remember to reset my season passes!!


Google Vuze.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I agree about Hank/Jill, but you know it's going to lead to them eventually getting back together. It's typical TV, get them together, break them up, get them together, etc. As for Chloe, in one scene she even had the CTU scowl down  It was pretty funny.


Feel sorry for the actress she going to have a hard time breaking out of the Chloe mode. Was waiting for her to hack Evans computer.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

astrohip said:


> What does this mean? Seriously, I thought the idea behind an SP was it just kept on working... forever and ever and ever . . .


No, I had to discombulate my tivo season passes because comcast went digital and I had to reset stuff and my tivo and comcast didnt' like each other and wouldn't talk to each other right. One thing I had to do was to delete a lot of stuff so I could record season finale's like LOST and chuck and others. I just haven't gone back to make it all nice again.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I just had Netflix send me disk one of season one, and I'm really enjoying this. It'll be fun to play catch up.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Season Pass updated. And I can get the last episode on thursday night at 4pm or 4 am or something like that.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> We'll see how it goes but I thought the writers toned down the Evan character, at least for the first episode. Now he's only 75% ******.


:up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Feel sorry for the actress she going to have a hard time breaking out of the Chloe mode. *Was waiting for her to hack Evans computer. *


:up:


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I know this entire show is unbelievable, but Jill's garage sale? With the full/fully made up with sheets waterbed with stuff on the headboard? Out on the front lawn? REALLY?!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> I know this entire show is unbelievable, but Jill's garage sale? With the full/fully made up with sheets waterbed with stuff on the headboard? Out on the front lawn? REALLY?!


Made me laugh too. I can imagine them moving the waterbed out to the lawn.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

House, Kal Penn


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I can't imagine anyone still having a waterbed with water in it.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Very interesting twist at the end of this week's episode. I'm surprised that Boris would hire a new doctor after one argument with Hank. I'm very interested to see where this story line goes!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't think Boris is intending to replace Hank. He has some scheme going, but I cannot figure it out yet. It seems a good bet that it is somehow related to Hank's father. Could she be a half sister or something? That would be weird considering the way Hank and she were flirting after the car near-miss.

Could she be a con-woman ex-partner of Hank's father?

I suppose Hank will need someone else to work with after Divya goes. But replacing a P.A. with an M.D. seems extreme.

Maybe Boris wants Hank to go on vacation, or else possibly trips to work on Boris' health problem, and he needs a replacement while Hank is away? Or maybe Boris is going to send Hank to South America to distribute antibiotics, and "coincidentally" make contact with that doctor?

What is Boris up to?


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

Maybe she is a concierge veterinarian to take care of his shark.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought Big Show acted pretty well for a novice. Well, if you ignore his rasslin' acting. His Garbage Collector character in this episode was terrible though. It had SyFy Original Movie written all over it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm already tired of the Henry Winkler character.....he can go now.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I'm already tired of the Henry Winkler character.....he can go now.


Agreed. Barry Zuckerkorn he is not.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I saw Tony Almeda in Scoundrels and I realized all the people on 24 are so horribly typecast, I can't think of another show with so many people so firmly implanted in my mind as that character.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> I thought Big Show acted pretty well for a novice. Well, if you ignore his rasslin' acting. His Garbage Collector character in this episode was terrible though. It had SyFy Original Movie written all over it.


I agree, thought he pretty good in the episode. His Garbage Collector character was pretty bad, but I guess it was very WWE-ish right...so probably on purpose. And I also agree w/ you about Evan and his character being toned down this season...I've never had much of a problem with him as some people (I thought he was kind of cute), but he definitely seems to have grown a a little more.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah yeah, this show isn't believable. But I had to laugh when Evan doesn't even get to go to the hospital to get his head even looked at or stitched up for real. Instead he keeps the braids and the purse-fiber-string thing? REALLY?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, Cuba is supposed to have surprisingly good hospitals, but given the situation (sneaking in and out of Cuba) I probably would have tried to avoid going to the hospital as well.

I was bothered that Hank did not realize what Boris was going to do immediately after Boris gave that ambiguous answer about Hank's plan. It was so obvious, and Hank should know Boris by now.

Evan is back to being excessively stupid again. An accountant trying to pay for a scuba dive on the beach in Cuba with an American Express card? Snatching Hank's phone to try to trade for even more cigars after the first deal went down so strangely? Tone it down to the plausible level.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, maybe avoid hospitals, but at least bandage him up properly back at the estate. 

And giving a stranger a cell phone as payment? What about all your personal info?!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

On the upside maybe they will take a turn and have Evan's story end abruptly when his corpse washes up on the beach.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

marksman said:


> On the upside maybe they will take a turn and have Evan's story end abruptly when his corpse washes up on the beach.


I was hoping to god that man 'o war was gonna get him. Every show we get two minutes of him hawking his stupid marketing merchandise. He is insufferable.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Speaking of the man o' war, I didn't know much about them (except, well, they're stinging) so I wiki'd it and:



> It has no means of propulsion, but is moved by a combination of winds, currents, and tides.


So I can understand wanting to get out of the water and away from it, but...it's not like it was chasing them and it was a race for their life to get to the boat...?

Although...



> It is rare for only a single Portuguese Man o' War to be found; the discovery of one usually indicates the presence of many as they are usually congregated by currents and winds into groups of thousands.


But really, I doubt they were reacting to that. I mean, how much does the normal person know about man o' wars?

Sigh. I'm spending too much time on this.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Evan is back to being excessively stupid again. An accountant trying to pay for a scuba dive on the beach in Cuba with an American Express card? Snatching Hank's phone to try to trade for even more cigars after the first deal went down so strangely? Tone it down to the plausible level.


America is the only place that hates Cuba. They have to have some plastic for all the other tourists.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> America is the only place that hates Cuba. They have to have some plastic for all the other tourists.


Even in America, I'd put the chances of a little beach scuba rental place taking credit cards at below 50%. In Cuba, it has got to be a lot smaller.

But the main reason it was stupid is because there is no way Evan was in Cuba legally. I doubt Boris filed a flight plan for Cuba. And they certainly did not go through any sort of Customs or get a visa (they did not even have their passports with them). So if the shop DID accept his credit card, Evan the accountant would have done a very good job of documenting his illegal presence in Cuba.

Also, I just read that American Express, even if issued by a non-US bank, is not accepted in Cuba.

http://www.habanasol.com/


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Even in America, I'd put the chances of a little beach scuba rental place taking credit cards at below 50%. In Cuba, it has got to be a lot smaller.
> 
> But the main reason it was stupid is because there is no way Evan was in Cuba legally. I doubt Boris filed a flight plan for Cuba. And they certainly did not go through any sort of Customs or get a visa (they did not even have their passports with them). So if the shop DID accept his credit card, Evan the accountant would have done a very good job of documenting his illegal presence in Cuba.
> 
> ...


I thing you're thinking too much. 

I was thinking more about cc in general. I can see that amex would be far less likely. As for the dive shacks, I done about 50 dives outside the us and they always take cc. It's expensive and most people don't have checks anymore or carry large amounts tees of cash.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I've been told that US citizen scuba divers can pretty easily visit Cuba for a dive trip by way of Mexico. I've never done it myself. Just sayin'. 

I suspect credit cards are more widely accepted than you would think.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Evan is a moron. That Canadian girl has bad taste in men.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jon J said:


> I suspect credit cards are more widely accepted than you would think.


And I suspect they are less widely accepted IN CUBA than you would think. The travel web pages all say it is a good idea to bring plenty of cash.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jon J said:


> I've been told that US citizen scuba divers can pretty easily visit Cuba for a dive trip by way of Mexico.


Not without passports. And Hank and Evan did NOT go by way of Mexico. Or Canada.

And their credit cards, issued from US banks, would NOT be accepted in Cuba.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Well, Cuba is supposed to have surprisingly good hospitals, but given the situation (sneaking in and out of Cuba) I probably would have tried to avoid going to the hospital as well.


What is really stupid is them flying in. No way a us registered plane could fly to Cuba direct. Not sure it could do it even with a stop outside the us but no way direct.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> What is really stupid is them flying in. No way a us registered plane could fly to Cuba direct. Not sure it could do it even with a stop outside the us but no way direct.


Plane being owned by Boris, could very well be registered in whatever county he is from, guessing Germany.

phox


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Plane being owned by Boris, could very well be registered in whatever county he is from, guessing Germany.
> 
> phox


Might be but US ATC wouldn't approve that route. At the very least they'd have to lie and say they were heading to somewhere like Grand Cayman and then change once US control was over.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Not without passports. And Hank and Evan did NOT go by way of Mexico. Or Canada.


The point I was trying to make, evidently poorly, is that entry into Cuba by US citizens *is* possible...just not legal.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Boris landing in Cuba didn't bother me, as I figured he had a foreign registered plane and he did have connections in Cuba. They didn't mention it, but someone with Boris' means probably has connections with US customs to "allow" him to fly to Cuba. That's if not likely, at least plausible.

What bothered me is Evan's behavior. If I'm an American illegally in Cuba, I'd want to keep as LOW a profile as possible. If he got captured, it would be an international incident of the hugest proportion, and it would expose whatever it is Boris is trying to do. I would have thought Boris even would have kept him locked in his Villa. If he wanted cigars, there's no reason he couldn't ask one of the help to get him some. But this IS a TV show, and it would be a whole lot less entertaining that way


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Boris landing in Cuba didn't bother me, as I figured he had a foreign registered plane and he did have connections in Cuba. They didn't mention it, but someone with Boris' means probably has connections with US customs to "allow" him to fly to Cuba. That's if not likely, at least plausible.
> 
> What bothered me is Evan's behavior. If I'm an American illegally in Cuba, I'd want to keep as LOW a profile as possible. If he got captured, it would be an international incident of the hugest proportion, and it would expose whatever it is Boris is trying to do. I would have thought Boris even would have kept him locked in his Villa. If he wanted cigars, there's no reason he couldn't ask one of the help to get him some. But this IS a TV show, and it would be a whole lot less entertaining that way


There are actually lots of legal ways to go now and a few not so legal but accepted ways. Mostly they call the trips educational or foreign exchange and that gets past most of the issues. About 100,000 US citizens traveled that way last year.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> There are actually lots of legal ways to go now and a few not so legal but accepted ways. Mostly they call the trips educational or foreign exchange and that gets past most of the issues. About 100,000 US citizens traveled that way last year.


No doubt. It's all pretty stupid IMO. We allow travel to a LOT more dangerous places with a lot worse despotic leaders. The anti-Castro Cuban lobby is still alive and well. Seriously, is China any BETTER than Cuba in human rights?

Anyway, it was obvious to me that they were their illegally, and to be so obviously American was asking for trouble. At very least, you would think someone would be asking to see his passport, considering how public he was making himself.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

What got me was that Evan went into town to hock his brother's phone while the plane was waiting for him. Also, I assume Hank's phone has valuable/important information on it. Why in the world would he give it to Evan to sell when he's about to leave Cuba?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> What got me was that Evan went into town to hock his brother's phone while the plane was waiting for him. Also, I assume Hank's phone has valuable/important information on it. Why in the world would he give it to Evan to sell when he's about to leave Cuba?


This was my first thought when Hank handed him the phone. He was going to lose all the info/numbers etc that you have on a phone. I would imagine Evan lost all that too. Will he ever remember the number of the place to order the HankMed bobble heads? And you know, that stuff was funny....once. Now it is getting old.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> What got me was that Evan went into town to hock his brother's phone while the plane was waiting for him. Also, I assume Hank's phone has valuable/important information on it. Why in the world would he give it to Evan to sell when he's about to leave Cuba?


Doesn't that info get stored on the phone's SIM card? I would assume that Evan is smart enough to save the data and remove the SIM before selling/trading. But, of course, he is EVAN, so I may be very wrong. He is the dimmest CPA I have ever seen on TV.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bulldog7 said:


> Doesn't that info get stored on the phone's SIM card? I would assume that Evan is smart enough to save the data and remove the SIM before selling/trading. But, of course, he is EVAN, so I may be very wrong. He is the dimmest CPA I have ever seen on TV.


I was waiting for him to do that...well...for Hank to do that, but it didn't seem like Evan did it for either phone.

I was expecting Boris to keep a tighter grip on Evan when there, and Hank to do that after Evan got hurt.

If nothing else, Evan should have said something like "I'm ameri...canadian too".


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Your contacts aren't saved to the SIM card unless you tell the phone to do so ... at least that's the way my phones have worked and, all my contacts and other information is stored on my PC. However, I wouldn't get rid of my phone and leave the SIM card in and I would certainly delete all personal information from the phone itself.


----------



## macroped (Apr 28, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> Speaking of the man o' war, I didn't know much about them (except, well, they're stinging) so I wiki'd it and:
> 
> So I can understand wanting to get out of the water and away from it, but...it's not like it was chasing them and it was a race for their life to get to the boat...?
> 
> ...


Some experience here. I survived a sting some years ago. They float, but their tentacles float underwater many, many feet in front of them. We never saw mine until after the sting.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I keep watching because its nice to see a convertible identical to mine (except mine's white) on TV.

Weird season so far.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Man'O'War move via wind and sea currents. Tentacles with stingers can be 30 to 60 feet long. Frankly, I've been a diver for more than 40 years and never saw any in open water. As a kid, we used to see them close to and on the beaches in Southern Florida. The sting is quite painful.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

RichardHead said:


> Your contacts aren't saved to the SIM card unless you tell the phone to do so ... at least that's the way my phones have worked and, all my contacts and other information is stored on my PC. However, I wouldn't get rid of my phone and leave the SIM card in and I would certainly delete all personal information from the phone itself.


I don't think so. They were when I had tmobile. Dead phone? Swap chips voilà.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

My only experience is with AT&T SIM cards, Treo 700 and Samsung Blackjack II. Neither of them stored anything on the SIM card unless I told it to.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Both phones were Blackberries, the data would have been backed up on their computer. Very little would be on the the SIM unless specifically saved to the SIM. Completely erasing a Blackberry is as easy as entering the password wrong several times (typically 5 I think) at the unlock screen. They could easily replace the phones when they got back to the states, and restore all of the data within minutes. The only thing lost would be anything entered after the last backup.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

You can also remote wipe the Blackberry and render it inoperable.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Hm...not sure what I thought would happen with Evan's kidnapping - something I wasn't really expecting, but I did enjoy last night's episode. Glad they're back in the Hamptons, though, and interested to see how this new doctor/Hank's competition goes.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Can someone remind me---why aren't Hank and Jill together this season? Last season her ex- (or not ex-) showed up, fine. But IIRC at the beginning of the season they had that little fling in the garage...but now they're not together? Why not?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Amnesia said:


> Can someone remind me---why aren't Hank and Jill together this season? Last season her ex- (or not ex-) showed up, fine. But IIRC at the beginning of the season they had that little fling in the garage...but now they're not together? Why not?


Some silly reason the writers thought up that did not make a lot of sense. Apparently Jill thinks she will lose her job if she is in a relationship with Hank. It was mentioned in the episode when her husband was back, and the hospital board got pissed when her husband left the hospital at Jill's behest. There were a couple other silly things the board mentioned, and it seemed like her job was hanging by a thread.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I wish Jill would go far away. She totally kills the show for me.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

She's one of the best parts of the show (that and the MacGyver-isms).

One of the things I most disliked about the Cuba shows was that there was no Hank/Jill interaction...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> She's one of the best parts of the show (that and the MacGyver-isms).


Yeah, my wife referred to him today as Dr. MacGyver.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Can someone remind me---why aren't Hank and Jill together this season? Last season her ex- (or not ex-) showed up, fine. But IIRC at the beginning of the season they had that little fling in the garage...but now they're not together? Why not?


Because they're stupid. She is hot. He is not involved. They don't work together. In short, no reason.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Evan is a dirty whore. Hee.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Some silly reason the writers thought up that did not make a lot of sense. Apparently Jill thinks she will lose her job if she is in a relationship with Hank. It was mentioned in the episode when her husband was back, and the hospital board got pissed when her husband left the hospital at Jill's behest. There were a couple other silly things the board mentioned, and it seemed like her job was hanging by a thread.


It's obvious that they are going to hook up Hank and the new concierge Dr. (btw is that the same actress who played Woody's rich GF on Cheers, she certainly looks a lot like her), and then have Jill get jealous and then Hank breaks up with her for Jill. It's the typical TV or romantic comedy formula. You could see it coming a mile away.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

More Fonz...ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> (btw is that the same actress who played Woody's rich GF on Cheers, she certainly looks a lot like her),


Hehe, no. The concierge doctor would have been in her early teens about that time!!!


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> (btw is that the same actress who played Woody's rich GF on Cheers, she certainly looks a lot like her),


She recently played the "Paramedic who graduated med school but didn't enter a residency" on NBC's "Trauma."

Anastasia Griffith

--Carlos V.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> btw is that the same actress who played Woody's rich GF on Cheers, she certainly looks a lot like her


As mentioned, Amanda Wyss is 18 years older than Anastasia Griffith and 4" shorter (and they look nothing alike, IMO)


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> As mentioned, Amanda Wyss is 18 years older than Anastasia Griffith and 4" shorter (and they look nothing alike, IMO)


I thought by "Woody's rich GF" the poster meant "Kelly" who was the rich but not too bright GF who was in about two dozen episodes. She was played by Jackie Swanson. Who's about 3 years younger than Amanda W. but still, of course, much too old.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> It's obvious that they are going to hook up Hank and the new concierge Dr. (btw is that the same actress who played Woody's rich GF on Cheers, she certainly looks a lot like her), and then have Jill get jealous and then Hank breaks up with her for Jill. It's the typical TV or romantic comedy formula. You could see it coming a mile away.


Even though I can see that train a'coming, I'll throw my shoe at the tv if Hank hooks up with Dr. Skank. Evan dating Little Miss Shallow would make things worse. If Hank doesn't want Jill, I'll take her.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I am also not happy that Hank is hooking up with Dr. Skank. She was a Not Nice person when she worked with Divya, but for some reason they seem to have dropped that.

So where exactly is the Divya and Raj storyline going? Last season we were feeling sorry for Divya being forced into an arranged marriage. This season we are worried about her leaving. But now they are turning Raj into the Perfect Husband and making us root for the couple to make it - which would mean Divya moving to London. Argh!! They are messing with my head.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I take Team Skank over Team Boring.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The latest episode had the potential to be fantastic, but they really mishandled it by spending too much time in present day, and the "Raj being dead" climax was a total cop-out. The cabbie's illness became pretty clear when he mentioned his increased thirst, and the medical emergency was contrived. What kind of moron binges on donuts hours after learning he has diabetes? 

I'm curious to know how Jill and Divya got drunk enough to get tattoos, because they were still fairly lucid when we left them in the flashbacks. This'll be a fun little continuity test for the writers; now they either have to show part of Jill's laser removal process, keep it on her when they show her in an open-backed top, or eliminate all shots from behind. Or, more likely, they'll forget it ever happened and just plod along.

And I agree with the rest of you in that Dr. Peck needs to go. The opportunity to show her disgraceful Hamptons exit has been there a couple times, but I'm guessing she'll be with us in some capacity for the remainder of the season. Not sure HankMed needs competition, because they do a decent job sabotaging themselves...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> The latest episode had the potential to be fantastic, but they really mishandled it by spending too much time in present day, and the "Raj being dead" climax was a total cop-out. The cabbie's illness became pretty clear when he mentioned his increased thirst, and the medical emergency was contrived. What kind of moron binges on donuts hours after learning he has diabetes?
> 
> I'm curious to know how Jill and Divya got drunk enough to get tattoos, because they were still fairly lucid when we left them in the flashbacks. This'll be a fun little continuity test for the writers; now they either have to show part of Jill's laser removal process, keep it on her when they show her in an open-backed top, or eliminate all shots from behind. Or, more likely, they'll forget it ever happened and just plod along.
> 
> And I agree with the rest of you in that Dr. Peck needs to go. The opportunity to show her disgraceful Hamptons exit has been there a couple times, but I'm guessing she'll be with us in some capacity for the remainder of the season. Not sure HankMed needs competition, because they do a decent job sabotaging themselves...


I agree with all of this.

I am wondering if we will learn the tattoo will be a henna one or something and wear off. Or as you said, they will just forget it happened.

I am another one not happy with Dr. Skank and Hank hooking up. I guess it makes me feel like his feelings for Jill were so superficial as they could be replaced so easily. Hank falls off his pedestal.

Divya's sister seeing someone else was so obvious from the get go that it was ridiculous. And of course then there had to be the other side where Raj just may be doing that too. It would be Karma right? 

I am enjoying Evan more and more.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I did enjoy Evan's version of events with Raj vs. the real events: Evan beelining to Raj/Karma, thinking he pushed him over the ledge vs. his drunk stumbling and passing out.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

That dancer Karma had a real nice butt.

So Saint Hank is going to hook up with Dr. Skank while competing against her professionally. Plus we know that she's rude, not nice and borderline unethical. Yeah, that sounds like it going to work.

We find out that Raj loves Divya and would make the perfect husband for her. I'm pretty sure that Evan will tell Divya that he's in love with her right before the wedding and for some reason she won't burst out in laughter and run away with Raj.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Even though I can see that train a'coming, I'll throw my shoe at the tv if Hank hooks up with Dr. Skank. Evan dating Little Miss Shallow would make things worse. If Hank doesn't want Jill, I'll take her.


Cheese, what are you going to watch the show on this week, since yoiu are now down one shoe and presumably one TV? LOL. I did not like this development either, but in real life I would love to be in that situation, cause I have liked her since I saw her save lives as the paramedic in her last show--Trauma--so heinously cut short and now DOA.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

All I can say is, I hope they find some way to mess up her marriage plans, 'cause she makes the show for me. She is the glue that holds the brothers together and has so many of the best lines, she would be hard to replace. Plus, she is very attractive and that accent makes her more so, IMHO. Guess you could say I have a Divya crush. It's too bad though, 'cause Raj does seem to be a really good guy and kinda deserves a better fate than just losing the girl in the end. Maybe he can run off with Dr. Skank???


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> That dancer Karma had a real nice butt.
> 
> So Saint Hank is going to hook up with Dr. Skank while competing against her professionally. Plus we know that she's rude, not nice and borderline unethical. Yeah, that sounds like it going to work.
> 
> We find out that Raj loves Divya and would make the perfect husband for her. I'm pretty sure that Evan will tell Divya that he's in love with her right before the wedding and for some reason she won't burst out in laughter and run away with Raj.


Is your TV ok? I hope the shoe you threw at it didn't cause too much damage 

I guess, while I don't like Hank and the Dr. hooking up, I knew it was coming. And we all know this is going to lead to his reconciliation with Jill.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The flatscreen's still alive and well. Royal Pains isn't worth a new tv. 

I'll throw my sock at the tv if Divya ends up with Evan. Ewww.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Actually, that little speech with Karma makes me think that Raj will buck family pressure and let her stay in the Hamptons instead of move in with him after the wedding. (after the requisite honeymoon period)

--Carlos V.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Even though I can see that train a'coming, I'll throw my shoe at the tv if Hank hooks up with Dr. Skank. Evan dating Little Miss Shallow would make things worse. If Hank doesn't want Jill, I'll take her.


Who is little Miss Shallow in your world?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Who is little Miss Shallow in your world?


Little Miss Shallow is the rich girl with the older boyfriend she was afraid to introduce to her parents. She spent a small fortune getting Evan to masquerade as her boyfriend.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Little Miss Shallow is the rich girl with the older boyfriend she was afraid to introduce to her parents. She spent a small fortune getting Evan to masquerade as her boyfriend.


Oh, forgot about her. Thx


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Was that the season finale?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

DianaMo said:


> Was that the season finale?


Mid-season. 2nd half in January.

--Carlos V.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DianaMo said:


> Was that the season finale?


They spouted it as the season finale.

I was a bit dissapointed. The episode didn't really do anything for me. We knew that "fall in your lap" girl was something other than she claimed, and that "one kidney guy" was going to get involved with Divya to keep her around, and that "Dad" was into something that was just not good.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

betts4 said:


> They spouted it as the season finale.


Technically, last night was the "summer season finale" for both Burn Notice and Royal Pains. 

I was a bit let down as well. Thought they'd make a bigger deal out of Boris' lover returning from the Cuban prison. It seemed like the writers had the "oh crap, we've written ourselves into a corner" realization a few episodes too late and were scrambling to (a) have Divya stay here, and (b) break up her relationship with Raj that she had just committed to a few episodes earlier, while (c) keeping the unnecessary patient subplot with Boris' spy (which, in the end, was a mere ten-second payoff).

Anyone else hope Daddy Lawson is deader than a doornail? I haven't seen a story line fall so flat in quite some time. There was just no chemistry between The Fonz and any of the cast. We knew he was a scam artist, we knew he was screwing everyone somehow, and I wish they would have hurried up and revealed just how instead of doing the Hank/Evan "I love Dad! *beat* I hate Dad!" routine. It got very tiresome.

Also notice that they haven't shown Jill's back since she got that hideous tattoo.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought AJ would turn out to be a gossip columnist or something. Maybe she did a lot of investigating behind the scenes but I don't see how she learned anything about Hank and Evan potentially helping the Fonz from what we saw on screen.

I don't see what Divya sees in One Kidney Dude. He's a snooze fest.

Boris is the man. Yes, you may bring your no good father along to tea and crumpets and watch while I tear him a new one in a very classy manner.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya, I don't expect a lot from this show, it's fun and a good summer time waster, but last night I was shocked by how many times I remarked on how poorly written this episode was (I'm pretty good about shutting my brain off for this show)

I'm also on Team Dr. Skank over Team Dr. Boring.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> ...Also notice that they haven't shown Jill's back since she got that hideous tattoo.


They showed her back with the tatoo last night. It was in the opening scene right about when Rena Sofer fell in Hank's lap.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> I'm also on Team Dr. Skank over Team Dr. Boring.


Dr. Boring is gorgeous. She can bore me to sleep all she wants.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Aniketos said:


> I'm also on Team Dr. Skank over Team Dr. Boring.


Um...who's Dr. Boring?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Um...who's Dr. Boring?


Yeah, Jill is not a Doctor, she's an administrator.

She's cuter than the other Doc.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow, I liked last night's episode! I knew the patient was faking, but I didn't know why. I also thought it was very clever that Dad is an informant for the SEC, not something I had ever thought of. And Boris plays it so very cool, he's the bomb.

All in all I thought it was just as solid as the rest of the season. Light and fun.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> They showed her back with the tatoo last night. It was in the opening scene right about when Rena Sofer fell in Hank's lap.


Son of a gun, they did. Totally missed that. Now I'm wondering if it's actually real; if I've missed other shots of it, they've only been glimpses like in last night's ep, and I don't see why they'd go through the trouble of applying the makeup. Interesting.

(the fact that I'm fixated on something from several weeks ago shows you just how memorable that finale was)


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> (the fact that I'm fixated on something from several weeks ago shows you just how memorable that finale was)


Just to add to that, I noticed that in the previews, they had edited some parts, and then showed them out of order so it looked like Divya was holding the patient's hand saying some rules were ment to be broken, as in her relationship with Raj, but really she said some rules were ment to be broken, meaning the 1/3 rule for the disease her patient has, hoping for the recovery. Totally misleading in what they showed.

Having the "previews" not saying what is actually in the show is common, but I was surprised at how much this reversed the actual show content.

The fact that I'm fixated on a misleading preview shows you how memorable the finale was to me.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> The Good Wife





markz said:


> I noticed the other night that having Indian cast members seems to be the hot new thing now. Not that I am complaining, because they are usually great cast members.
> 
> Shows that I watch(ed) that have Indian cast members:
> 
> ...


Covert Affairs: Sendhil Ramamurthy  Sigh, be still my heart.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Zevida said:


> Wow, I liked last night's episode! I knew the patient was faking, but I didn't know why. I also thought it was very clever that Dad is an informant for the SEC, not something I had ever thought of. And Boris plays it so very cool, he's the bomb.
> 
> All in all I thought it was just as solid as the rest of the season. Light and fun.


I agree I loved the end.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I :heart: Boris.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I also enjoyed this episode.

There are a few things that I am wondering about. Where did Eddie get the money for that nice home he was living in? If he was caught for security fraud and working for the SEC, it seems unlikely he would have much money. Unless the SEC provided the apartment for him as part of his cover. But I do not see how his cover would require something like that.

Was that agent blackmailing Eddie, or just giving him a hard time about fulfilling the deal? What was in the envelope? The agent said it did not cover all he owed. Some dirt on Boris, but not enough? I wonder what they are trying to get Boris on. From past episodes, it seems Boris breaks the law regularly, but none of the offenses I have seen were major.

AJ or whatever her name was seems incompetent. Did she really expect the brothers to say something that would indicate they were in on an op to implicate Boris, even if they were? It seemed like she decided they were innocent when Evan said that his father was keeping secrets. But that is hardly good evidence. If Evan suspected who she was, he might say that to make himself appear innocent if he were actually in on it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This didn't feel much like a cliff hanger. The only person who cares if dad dies or not is probably Henry Winkler.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

john4200 said:


> Where did Eddie get the money for that nice home he was living in? If he was caught for security fraud and working for the SEC, it seems unlikely he would have much money. Unless the SEC provided the apartment for him as part of his cover. But I do not see how his cover would require something like that...


He moved in with that rich woman he's been seeing.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> This didn't feel much like a cliff hanger. The only person who cares if dad dies or not is probably Henry Winkler.


Since I'd prefer that he dies, I guess I care.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

weaver said:


> He moved in with that rich woman he's been seeing.


He was going to move in with her. But he had that nice place for a while before that. And he seems reluctant to take money from his lady friend.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Unbeliever said:


> Yeah, Jill is not a Doctor, she's an administrator.
> 
> She's cuter than the other Doc.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Ok, so she's even more boring.


----------

